# Rest in Paradise Jasper and Lexi



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

So this has been a long time coming, and I wanted to do this for a little bit more closure. But over the past 6 months both of my family/childhood dogs have sadly passed. 

Jasper was 15 years old, he's the white bichon in the pictures I'll attach. His liver and kidneys started to fail so we has to have him pts about six months ago. Lexi was 10 and she was a yorkie. Her death was sudden and very unexpected. A couple months ago her heart gave out on a car ride up to a family christmas party. I wasn't with but my parents said they pulled over on the highway and started cpr but she stopped breathing shortly after.

Anyways, I've just been realizing how much they were truly members of the family. They were furry siblings to my brothers and I. It's been very empty without them. This is probably part of the reason it's taken me so long to do this, it's definitely been hard losing both of them so close together. They were such gentle, loving, playful, spunky souls and my biggest comfort right now is knowing they're together. 

These are some pictures I was able to take from the computer with my phone so sorry for the crappy quality. One is from about 14 years ago when we were all kids  Thanks for reading, I'm happy sharing what few pictures I have with me with you all. Believe me though, my parents' laptop has thousands lol


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

So I meant to post more pictures the next time I could get out to my parents house and transfer them to my phone, but that hasn't happened in awhile. I'll post a few more of Lexi that I have on my phone and hopefully more of Jasper when I'm able to get them. Idk sharing their pictures with anyone I can helps me talk about them and get some closure I guess.


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

What sweet looking pooches.. I hope you find closure!


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, thank you.


----------

